

E3 Visa transfer? - johnfargo

I am transferring employers and E3 visas (Australian). I end one job on Jan 5 an the other begins January 12. The issue is that I will be out of the US over xmas only returning on Jan 7 - is that going to be a problem? When should the new employer submit the LCA?
======
jtang622
E-3 transfers are not recommended as they take a couple of months to process
and there is no Premium Processing for E-3 petitions (for a $1,225 fee, the
petition would be adjudicated approximately 15 days from when USCIS receives
the petition). If it receives a Request for Evidence (RFE) it will delay the
processing of the case.

The majority of E-3 applicants apply at the U.S. Consulate/Embassy in
Australia (you can apply at other U.S. Consulates/Embassies as well) as it's
usually quicker to receive your E-3 visa that way.

You take your certified LCA and petition with you to your visa appointment and
if and when your petition is approved, you'll receive your E-3 visa.

Your employer would submit the LCA and prepare the petition before you travel
so you can take it with you once the LCA has been certified.

Hope this helps. If you have more questions feel free to email me at
jackie@bridge.us.

Cheers, Jackie from Bridge US

